# Piercings !



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 28, 2009)

Well I asked my 'rents if its okay for me to get my belly button pierced and maybe a second ear piercing in both ears thinking they'll say no... but lucky for me they're real cool with it! (maybe because like half an hour ago I asked for another dog/bunny ) 
So basically I really don't know where to start... I've asked around my friend who got their done, where, how, if the place is sterile etc. So if anyone can help me out 
And since we're on "the topic" of piercings I thought HEY! if there's a tattoo thread let there be a piercing thread!

So guys, SHOW OFF YOUR PIERCINGS!:highfive:


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 28, 2009)

Trendz, pretty sure you have them in Auckland....All my mates get done there and its very sterile, professional etc. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Yurusumaji (Nov 28, 2009)

I only have my ears pierced.  I used to have an industrial, but it got infected and grew out. I would like to pierce the rest of the way up my ears. Maybe after the new year ...

I'm more of a tats girl.  Good luck with your piercing!


----------



## myLoki (Nov 28, 2009)

I only have my ears pierced, but I've had those since I was a few months old. I guess they don't really count. haha! Good luck with yours.

t.


----------



## Amy27 (Nov 28, 2009)

I have my belly button pierced. I am not showing pictures because my belly doesn't look like it did when I got it done. lol I didn't have any issues getting it done. It didn't hurt. 

The only bad thing is, if you ever want to take it out there is a scar. I didn't realize how big the scar is. 

One other issue I have is that I can only wear the ring I got when they pierced me. Any other ring irritates it. That stinks because there are so many cute rings out there, I really want to change it. My ears are not sensitive to the type of ring I wear so I am not sure why my belly button is. I had mine done about 10 years ago and have tried tons of different rings. 

I would look online for piercing shops and look for reviews. When I got mine done the needle was in a sterile pack that they opened right in front of me. 

Good luck


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Nov 28, 2009)

I have each ear pierced.. the lobe done 3 times each..and each cartilage done once each.. I also have my tragus done, which is the lil ear flap of skin in front of your ear.

I have my eyebrow done, which is about the 4th time i've had it redone, and I am fixing to have to remove it again, it constantly gets sweat in it from derby and it's constantly irritated looking.

I also have my nose done like most people do, then my septum, and my lebret, which I wear a ring in it over my lip..

So that puts us at 13

I also have my belly button done.. so that puts us at 14

So since I have 17 body piercings total.. you can figure out the rest...lol


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Nov 28, 2009)

Recent headshot..







Me with my dear friend Tammy..


----------



## katt (Nov 28, 2009)

well, i have my ears done, and i use to have my clevage pierce, did it 2 times but it grew out both times.

i have another piercing, but i don't think i can talk about it on the forum


----------



## BethM (Nov 28, 2009)

I've got my belly button pierced. I refuse to show it to anyone, as I am not nearly as skinny as I was when I had it done! 

I had mine done in the 90's, when waistbands were a bit higher, and I did have some irritation with mine. It also healed slightly to the left, so I sometimes have to watch which jewelry I put in. (Some jewelry doesn't shift too much, but some will turn very slightly to the left and look strange.)

I generally keep a curved barbell in it now. I think I've got some pretty sparkly jewelry somewhere, but mostly I just leave the plain one it. (The prettier pieces are heavier, and can be irritating after a couple hours of wear.)

I used to have my tongue pierced, but I took that out a few years ago.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Nov 29, 2009)

Ha.. I knew I had 18.. I was sitting here trying to figure out which one I forgot..

My tongue..


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 29, 2009)

I got my ears done when i was like 3years old, i didnt remember it!

I think i found a place to do it now. My friend's sister did hers there and said it was very sterile and hers didnt get infected.

The only problem i have is that it's coming to summer soon and the school holidays and i know it takes around 3months 6months or some people even a year for it to heal. Just wondering would it be okay to go swimming? I know beach wouldnt be so good but all my friends have gone swimming at the beach and pools but theirs didnt get infected... I really want it done soon by summer but maybe i'll have to sit out the beach swims...

GoinBackToCali your piercings are ubber duber cool! My parents wont let me pierce my face though... but a belly is good enough for me.. for now!


----------



## PepnFluff (Nov 29, 2009)

All my friends have gone swimming with theirs??? When Clo got her nose done they didn't say anything either......Can't see why the sea wouldn't be good, sea water helps heal things doesn't it.....Google I think priscie haha.


----------



## Double N (Nov 29, 2009)

I had my belly button done, but my body actually pushed it out!

Then I found out that it is kind of common as it's such a superficial piercing. And yes, I do have a crappy scar there now... **pouts**

But all I have now are my ears. Three in the lobe and one in the cartlidge on the left and then two in the lobe on the right. I want to get the cartlidge done on the right.

I also really want to get my nose done, but I've heard that it's pretty painful. Also, I'm not sure that at 31, I should have it done!!

Guess I'll stick with tats!


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 29, 2009)

I have snake bites...







I also have my tongue done, cartilage, and ears (but I don't wear earrings). I wish I still had my gauges, but I couldn't gauge up anymore or my lobe would rip...so I just took them out. I want my septum done, but I am not sure if I will do it.....it is one of those things I have wanted for years but just haven't done it.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Nov 29, 2009)

*Double N wrote: *


> I also really want to get my nose done, but I've heard that it's pretty painful. Also, I'm not sure that at 31, I should have it done!!
> 
> Guess I'll stick with tats!


I'm 36.5..lol..I didn't get my septum done till a few months ago.. my nose about a year and a half ago... and my lip and eyebrow have been done off an on for 10 years.. everything else has been in place since 99..

Your never too old.. your only as old as you feel..


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## mardigraskisses (Nov 29, 2009)

My favorite piercing so far was my eyebrow. I had my belly button and nose done but they both got ripped out. Trust me, you don't want to have either of those ripped out; it hurt like hell. :tears2:

I've had others, but my eyebrow was definitely my favorite.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Nov 29, 2009)

I've caught my septum piercing on my shirt when i was pulling it off over my head before..

I cried like a baby..


----------



## Malexis (Nov 29, 2009)

I have 4 piercings,or 6 if you cant the ear pirecings seperatly. 

I have my ears guaged to a size 2, my second piercings, my cartilge, and my nose. I can get a picture later

I want to get my rook, and my bellybutton. but i dont know if i'll be able to..


----------



## Lola13 (Nov 29, 2009)

I have 7 pericing and 1 tattoo. 6 ear peircings and i have my nose done. my first ear pericings are a 4 gauge (small but i still like the way they look with plugs) :biggrin2: I got my nose piercing on the right side almost two years ago a little bit after i turned 18. i was in a bad car accient and got a scar on my left cheek, so the nose piercing was meant to put attention away from my scar. haha 

hey the positive to piercings is that you can always take them out. haha i used that argument with my parents before i was 18 to get my ears pierced!

-alora


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 30, 2009)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


>


wow thats so cool! i think i'll get a pink ring


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 30, 2009)

MyLOVEABLES!! wrote:


> *Brandy456 wrote: *
> 
> 
> >
> ...


My brother, actually picked it out
Yep, my 230 pound, 13 tatto, 6'2 brother picked it out.
..While I was about to pass out from being so nervous.
But the guy who did it was great
he was making jokes about how guys now a days have such good taste in clothes, that he's supprised i didn't go in with 234556 boyfriends because I was pretty (i'm assuming, he was gay) so it made me giggle like a little girl.. and while I was laughing he jabbed it in.
I screamed... but not out of hurt. I screamed because I *thought* the pinch, he did after, on my stomach was the needle... but it wasn't.. he wanted to prove to my mom I wouldn't feel it
-.-


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Nov 30, 2009)

Just 9 in my ears.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 30, 2009)

i have my ears, and i have had my eye brow done. I want to get my nose done, maybe someday.

I have a nose question, what about BOOGERS? lol does it get all funky and crusty on the end of the piercing , on the inside of your nose? lol not lovely questions, but something in my head,lol.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Nov 30, 2009)

I actually have a flatback lebret piercing in my nose, mostly because the lil pop in studs always came out, and the screws always showed and got encrusted.. the flatback doesnt really "collect"

The septum in just a semi open ring right on the edge. so unless I have a cold with a really runny nose..i'm good there too..


----------



## WhyMista (Nov 30, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I have snake bites...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snakebites are badass! Not that I'm biased or anything:highfive:


----------



## WhyMista (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh and I used to have my labret done. Still have my tongue and the bites. One tattoo. I went a little piercing wild when Uncle Sam let me go lol


----------



## Malexis (Nov 30, 2009)

I need a new nose ring! Seriously, their always falling out. The one i got it pierced with stayed in for the first year then i decided to change it and they keep falling out. No joke, i've lost about 8 nose rings? Usually in my sleep lol.


----------



## WhyMista (Nov 30, 2009)

hahah I've swallowed like two tongue rings over the past few years


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Nov 30, 2009)

Malexis..

Just put in a lebret stud.. there are some gorgeous blingy ones out there.. and they never come out... or do like Slash and Pink and put in a captive bead hoop.


----------



## Malexis (Nov 30, 2009)

What's the back like on a lebret stud? Do you have to twist it on or somethin? 
Lol thanks! Im seriously going crazy loosing them all. Right now i dont even have one in, lost my last one on saturday. hah.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 30, 2009)

*WhyMista wrote: *


> hahah I've swallowed like two tongue rings over the past few years


Ha ha ha was it while you were eating? lol


----------



## WhyMista (Nov 30, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> *WhyMista wrote: *
> 
> 
> > hahah I've swallowed like two tongue rings over the past few years
> ...


lol nope while I was sleeping:shock:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 1, 2009)

WHOOP! I got mine today!
It was not THAT painful but its really nice! Imma be showing of all day tomorrow!


----------



## WhyMista (Dec 1, 2009)

What did you get?????Y^Y^


----------



## Boz (Dec 1, 2009)

I got my ears done, that's it. LOL

But even then I can only get an earring in one ear now. A while back, when I was like 6 years old the skin overgrew the back of one of the earrings literally over the weekend. My mom put then in on Thursdayish and on Sunday I couldn't get them out. I went up to my mom and was like "Mom I lost the back to my earring but I can't get it out." She looked and she realized it wasn't gone! It was sooo painful when the doctors had to pick it out. :tears2:


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Dec 1, 2009)

*Malexis wrote: *


> What's the back like on a lebret stud? Do you have to twist it on or somethin?
> Lol thanks! Im seriously going crazy loosing them all. Right now i dont even have one in, lost my last one on saturday. hah.


It's a flatback..like this..

http://bodyjewelryfactory.com/lb115.html


The ball screws off and on.. you have to put it in through the inside of your nose.. and its better with short nails.. then screw it on with rubber gloves on and it lockes in place.


----------



## Double N (Dec 1, 2009)

Okay.....so be honest....

Does getting your nose pierced hurt?? Seriously.....I really need to know!! lol

I've gotten tats (one on my back above my left hip and one on my left forearm right below my elbow) and I've had my belly button done.

I've heard that it's very painful....and I'm not sure I'm okay with that! lol I can handle some discomfort, but I don't want to be sitting there thinking "Why in the **** did I get this done???"


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Dec 1, 2009)

The outer piercing.. oh heck yeah.. but it was like for.000567 seconds.. and your eyes water up.. and it throbs.. but its totally worth it..

My septum.. I freak out a bit before every piercing and my girl has to tell me to sit down and shutup and stop being such a wuss..so I was waiting for this excruciating pain.. she sticks these clamps on my septum and I was like..oh lawd this is uncomfy..like I was squirmy..and I kept waiting and waiting.. and it was done..

Seriously... the worst part was the clamps, because she had to really grab it to hold it tight..the needle.. not so much,.,


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 1, 2009)

*WhyMista wrote: *


> *Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *WhyMista wrote: *
> ...


Oh god that is worse,lol


----------



## WhyMista (Dec 1, 2009)

*Boz wrote: *


> I got my ears done, that's it. LOL
> 
> But even then I can only get an earring in one ear now. A while back, when I was like 6 years old the skin overgrew the back of one of the earrings literally over the weekend. My mom put then in on Thursdayish and on Sunday I couldn't get them out. I went up to my mom and was like "Mom I lost the back to my earring but I can't get it out." She looked and she realized it wasn't gone! It was sooo painful when the doctors had to pick it out. :tears2:


Why didn't they use a scapula like they did when they had to cut my labret out when I put a retainer in and the skin grew over it:?


----------



## WhyMista (Dec 1, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> *WhyMista wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *
> ...


Lol I know I'd wake up and be looking around my when I was with my ex gf she would be like wtf??????? Then again I used to have my ears pierced with bronze studs but since my ex seemed to like to practically eat them every night I just gave up


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Dec 12, 2009)

Finally got the time to upload pics, these was from like Thursday 10th Dec at the beach with my mates.


----------



## missyscove (Dec 12, 2009)

Congratulations!

I got my ears pierced just before my high school graduation and that's all I've got. Honestly, the thought of something ripping out terrifies me.


----------

